# Boob Job and Training



## jadeehart (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I apologise if this has already been posted a thousand times... But I just wanted to know if any of you have had a Breast Enlargement? And if so how long till you were able to get back into lifting?

I am so excited, I have booked my surgery for 2nd May but absolutely terrified at the thought of being out of training for at LEAST 6 weeks :scared:

Also, any tips post-surgery? To maintain muscle etc.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Why are u scared? It's only 6 weeks out of a year. You'll need that time off if the implants are under the muscle.

I suffered really badly with regards to pain, some people are fine, some not.

Just eat maintenance cals and stay as active as possible ie going out for walks etc. Don't try and drop cals as u will need them for recovery imo. I put weight on because I ate chocolate  If anything, you'll return to the gym more determined than ever to get back into shape.

Embrace the time off and give your body a well earned rest. If you're eating food muscle loss is gonna be minimal.

Good luck!


----------



## jadeehart (Feb 17, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Why are u scared? It's only 6 weeks out of a year. You'll need that time off if the implants are under the muscle.
> 
> I suffered really badly with regards to pain, some people are fine, some not.
> 
> ...


Thanks Queenie! I suppose I am just scared more for the reason that it is a good stress reliever for me and I feel I may go crazy being out for 6 weeks... Yeah I am such a wuss when it comes to pain but I suppose it will all be worth it in the end! And I have a bit of a chocolate problem so I think that will be my downfall as well... :thumb: Thanks for responding, if I end up with a figure half as good as yours then I will be more than chuffed!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jadeehart said:


> Thanks Queenie! I suppose I am just scared more for the reason that it is a good stress reliever for me and I feel I may go crazy being out for 6 weeks... Yeah I am such a wuss when it comes to pain but I suppose it will all be worth it in the end! And I have a bit of a chocolate problem so I think that will be my downfall as well... :thumb: Thanks for responding, if I end up with a figure half as good as yours then I will be more than chuffed!


You won't be thinking about stress. you'll be thinking about how awesome your boobs are 

I got mine last May too!

and thank u you're too kind. ive lots of work to do but very motivated to do it


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Over or under the pecs? I had mine done about 2 years ago (over the pecs) and was training within 2 weeks, there was no way I could stay away longer but to be honest a lot of that comes down to knowing your body and using common sense.

The types of training that you will feel appropriate will be personal to you and how you feel...but don't worry! You will most likely feel comfortable to get back into light training after about 10-14 days.


----------

